# Can't Use My Name



## Captain Morgan (Aug 23, 2006)

how about Big Mikey's BBQ?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2006)

How about *"The BBQ-4-U.COM Competition BBQ Team - Dayton, Ohio"*

I will franchise these names out for your area for a very reasonable price...Finney uses it down in Cakalackey!!  He does well with it too!! 8)


----------



## wittdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Big Mikes Real Deal BBQ


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 23, 2006)

How about Mikes Big "D" BBQ.  Your slogon could be,,,, "Our meat melts in your mouth".


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 23, 2006)

Your Avatar inspires me to say 
"Humpin Hog BBQ"
or 
Hog Humpin BBQ


----------



## Finney (Aug 23, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> How about *"The BBQ-4-U.COM Competition BBQ Team - Dayton, Ohio"*
> 
> I will franchise these names out for your area for a very reasonable price...Finney uses it down in Cakalackey!!  He does well with it too!! 8)



I own that name.  LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> How about *"The BBQ-4-U.COM Competition BBQ Team - Dayton, Ohio"*
> 
> I will franchise these names out for your area for a very reasonable price...Finney uses it down in Cakalackey!!  He does well with it too!! 8)



Mike run from Gregs offer as fast as you can.  We had to buy our own BBQ-4-U Comp Team Shirts, Banner, beer, food, gas, etc.  Greg is a very non financially supportive sponsor.  He's even gotten a 1st place and an 8th win from us, look at the recognition we've brought to this board!  And not a penny from Greg, not even coozies for us to keep our beer cold.  After all the money we've given him to keep this board running and that's the thanks we've gotten??     
 [smilie=eek2.gif] 





 [smilie=loveyou.gif] Greg


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 23, 2006)

Mike, 
ever check out the BBQ team names database?? Maybe if that other guy hasn't registered his name you could and then you could own it. Or if you are thinking of another name you can check it against the database to see if someone else already has it. heres the link

http://www.bbqteamnames.com/Default.htm


----------



## Finney (Aug 23, 2006)

What Larry said.  Rempe is a cheap bastard.

We did find someone to give us hats, aprons, and koozies  ... but they have their logo on them, not the teams.   

Oh well... we have them and will use them proudly.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 23, 2006)

After further review, I found no Big Mike's BBQ nor Big Mikes BBQ nor Big Mikes Q nor Big Mike's Q. Somethin you might want to look into.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey, I give you all of the oney I make off this site to support the team!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Hey, I give you all of the oney I make off this site to support the team!



Is "oney" the same as a Ruble, a Pound, a Frank, a Kwan?


----------



## Finney (Aug 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":w7f99m9v]Hey, I give you all of the oney I make off this site to support the team!



Is "oney" the same as a Ruble, a Pound, a Frank, a Kwan?   [/quote:w7f99m9v]
The "oney" is the official currency of Homostein.  A small country were all the men wear loafers.  And walk lightly in them. :roll:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 23, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":3ebz2c23]After further review, I found no Big Mike's BBQ nor Big Mikes BBQ nor Big Mikes Q nor Big Mike's Q. Somethin you might want to look into.



I knew this guy was out there because I found him when I was searching to see if I could use Big Mike's BBQ for my catering business name.  He showed up as the business Big Mike's Original BBQ Sauce in Denver and his website said he would be opening a restaurant in Denver called Big Mike's BBQ.

I had searched the database and didn't see it there so I didn't think he was competing as Big Mike's BBQ.


Mike[/quote:3ebz2c23]

Well back to the drawing board. 

How Bout Mikey Likes It BBQ   [smilie=a_whatsthatyasaysonny.gif]


----------



## Finney (Aug 23, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":1tnrt2zr]After further review, I found no Big Mike's BBQ nor Big Mikes BBQ nor Big Mikes Q nor Big Mike's Q. Somethin you might want to look into.



I knew this guy was out there because I found him when I was searching to see if I could use Big Mike's BBQ for my catering business name.  He showed up as the business Big Mike's Original BBQ Sauce in Denver and his website said he would be opening a restaurant in Denver called Big Mike's BBQ.

I had searched the database and didn't see it there so I didn't think he was competing as Big Mike's BBQ.


Mike[/quote:1tnrt2zr]
Just make yourself, "Big Mike's Competition Cooking Team", or "Big Mike's BBQ Competition Team", or something like that.  Then you shouldn't have a problem.  The problem with the team database is that it's really just that.  You still don't really have any legal "right" to a name just because your team name is listed there.  You just have to get out there and be know for the name... that's what matters.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2wqzkhbd]How about *"The BBQ-4-U.COM Competition BBQ Team - Dayton, Ohio"*
> 
> I will franchise these names out for your area for a very reasonable price...Finney uses it down in Cakalackey!!  He does well with it too!! 8)



Mike run from Gregs offer as fast as you can.  We had to buy our own BBQ-4-U Comp Team Shirts, Banner, beer, food, gas, etc.  Greg is a very non financially supportive sponsor.  He's even gotten a 1st place and an 8th win from us, look at the recognition we've brought to this board!  And not a penny from Greg, not even coozies for us to keep our beer cold.  After all the money we've given him to keep this board running and that's the thanks we've gotten??     
 [smilie=eek2.gif] 





 [smilie=loveyou.gif] Greg[/quote:2wqzkhbd]

If you need coozies, it only means your not drinking your beer fast enough!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "oney" is the official currency of Homostein.  A small country were all the men wear loafers.  And walk lightly in them. :roll:[/quote:3bx2h6o9] [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=a_crylaugh.gif] [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=a_crylaugh.gif] [smilie=a_rolling.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]  [smilie=a_crylaugh.gif]


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 26, 2006)

How about  The"I'll Kill All You Judgse With a Machete if You Don't Give Me High Scores" BBQ Team?


----------



## Thom Emery (Aug 26, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> How about  The"I'll Kill All You Judgse With a Machete if You Don't Give Me High Scores" BBQ Team?



It taken


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 26, 2006)

DOH!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmmmm sounds like a little Peyton Place action going on around heah. I am fixing to call inspector Cleauseau to see if we can perhaps get to the bottom of this scandolous affair which obviously involves hate and discontent. Thanks so much for not calling Nine one one.  They teache em how to dial it at play school then they come home and practice.  This should be an easy exercise of creative problem solving etc.  At the worst it got to be civil so aint no written repoat gonna be required..blah blah blah. 

bigwheel


----------

